# lectora de cd - motor de bandeja y boton eject



## lean04 (Ago 9, 2006)

hola, estoy haciendo un pequeño proyecto que consiste en un baybus (para regular la velocidad de los ventiladores de la pc) y por cuestiones de espacio y que mi gabinete tiene tapa decidí colocarlo dentro de una lectora de cd y utilizar el sistema de expulsión de la misma. Todo salió bien, hasta que me di cuenta que no tengo lugar para la plaqueta del cd, pero necesito la función del boton. Entonces la pregunta es: que partes del circuito manejan el motor que expulsa e introduce la bandeja del cd?, mi idea es, si se puede, sacar el botón de eject y todo lo que sea necesario para poder usar esta función sin usar todo el circuito.

Si alguien sabe como hacerlo agradeceré su ayuda..
sino alguna opción de como emular esta función serviría en ultima instancia.

saludos y gracias


----------



## lean04 (Ago 9, 2006)

buscando en google encontré algo de los flip-flop o biestable, pero no sé como aplicarlo..
otra cosa es que me gustaría saber que tipo de motor es el que traen las lectoras de cd (es paso a paso?)

en concreto lo que quiero hacer es: Quisiera montar un circuito de control para un motor que con un pulsador funcionara el motor en un sentido hasta llegar al fin de carrera y al volver pulsar girara hasta otro fin de carrera. Pero no sé como diseñar el circuito, espero que alguien me ayude..

saludos


----------



## ANGEL TEMP (Dic 27, 2006)

La bandeja la maneja un chip que lleva aletas refrigeradoras soldadas a la placa base. En la foto que adjuntas se ve perfectamente. Bajate el manual de ese chip y verás como se controla fácilmente, sin necesidad de programar. Es el chip que aparece en la parte de abajo por el centro. Un saludo,


----------

